# Alabama and ND Tonight



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think Alabama will win, but I'd sure like to see ND pull it off.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GO IRISH :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh man there is a Big Red Tide rolling tonight. I had to turn it off. Ouch. Congrats to Alabama and it's fans.








Go UTES !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What a beatdown. Well, sure wish Oregon could have been in there instead. 


I wonder how long it will take for Fatbass to appear.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That only surprises me a little bit in that it what such a spread early on, but I came close to guessing the final score correctly. I was not at all impressed with ND against the Y, clearly not a championship caliber team IMHO.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That only surprises me a little bit in that it what such a spread early on, but I came close to guessing the final score correctly. I was not at all impressed with ND against the Y, clearly not a championship caliber team IMHO.


Agreed- nor against Pitt or Conn


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Reminds me of that BYU team from the 1984 season only they went totally undefeated. But what do you do when a team wins all of its games? ND was undefeated through the regular season that's the bottom line I guess.
What other teams were undefeated and should have been there?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bama should be very grateful that Standford beat Oregon and that Kansas State lost, and that Ohio State is on probation or they wouldn't have even played in the game. But as it is, the Tide clearly showed they are yet again, the very best team in all the land.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> What other teams were undefeated and should have been there?


Ohio State. Jeez, they got banned from postseason play because a few players got free tattoos, of all things.

I guess some of the kids also sold their jerseys and bowl rings so that they could have some spending money. Can't a guy sell his own stuff? Apparently not when he plays football. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Reminds me of that BYU team from the 1984 season only they went totally undefeated. But what do you do when a team wins all of its games? ND was undefeated through the regular season that's the bottom line I guess.
> What other teams were undefeated and should have been there?


Therein lies the beauty of a tournament, as limited as it will be, certainly an improvement.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend posted this on facebook and I had to share it. BTW - he's a huge Notre Dame Fan.

[attachment=0:3bgjkvul]SEC-Real_football_Real_Girlfriends.png[/attachment:3bgjkvul]


----------

